# Anche Deulofeu contro Donnarumma su Instagram.



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

Gerard Deulofeu, dal ritiro della Nazionale Spagnola in Polonia per l'Europeo u21, si schiera con i tifosi del Milan contro il traditore Donnarumma. L'attaccante iberico ha espresso il suo apprezzamento su Instagram ad una vignetta inequivocabile.

Foto al secondo post.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Lo riprenderei in pratica gia solo per quello


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



grande Gerry si sta dimostrando molto più attaccato al Milan di quanto non dovrebbe fare un ragazzo cresciuto nelle nostre giovanili.

Possibile che ad influenzare il rifiuto ci sia pure un po colpa in De Scoglio che a sua volta ha rifiutato il rinnovo per andare alla Juve?


----------



## Djici (18 Giugno 2017)

Balotelli e cento volte piu milanista del traditore...
Questo diceva di amare il Milan, ma amava solo il conto in banca.

Deulofeu lo volevo gia prima di questo.
Torna torna.


----------



## medjai (18 Giugno 2017)

Grande Gerard! Non ci credo sarà qualcun giocatore del Milan a favore della decisione del traditore. Mi piacerebbe vedere il primo giorno a Milanello quando deve trovare a tutti i compagni, le faccie e sguardi devono essere spettacolari


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Grande Gerard! Non ci credo sarà qualcun giocatore del Milan a favore della decisione del traditore. Mi piacerebbe vedere il primo giorno a Milanello quando deve trovare a tutti i compagni, le faccie e sguardi devono essere spettacolari



troverà un amico solo in De Schifo probabilmente.


----------



## Coripra (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



Ma è una vignetta che proviene dall'Iran???


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Giugno 2017)

Geri


----------



## claudiop77 (18 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Grande Gerard! Non ci credo sarà qualcun giocatore del Milan a favore della decisione del traditore. Mi piacerebbe vedere il primo giorno a Milanello quando deve trovare a tutti i compagni, le faccie e sguardi devono essere spettacolari



Non credo.
Ognuno si farà i fatti suoi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Giugno 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma è una vignetta che proviene dall'Iran???



No, è una vignetta che circola in rete ripubblicata da un account di tifosi milanisti iraniani. E deulofeu ha messo il like.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Grande Gerard! *Non ci credo sarà qualcun giocatore del Milan a favore della decisione del traditore. Mi piacerebbe vedere il primo giorno a Milanello quando deve trovare a tutti i compagni, le faccie e sguardi devono essere spettacolari*




Io mi chiedo come la prendono giocatori come Calabria e (specialmente) Locatelli che sentono e sudano la maglia. Locatelli mi pare un vero e proprio tifoso del Milan. Come puo guardare in faccia a Donnarumma senza volergli sputare addosso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Giugno 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Grande Gerard! Non ci credo sarà qualcun giocatore del Milan a favore della decisione del traditore. Mi piacerebbe vedere il primo giorno a Milanello quando deve trovare a tutti i compagni, le faccie e sguardi devono essere spettacolari



se vogliamo ricordare atteggiamenti dei capitani della Lazio con Keita in estate 
per sua fortuna sua non gioca fuori, se no si prendeva dei bei calcioni


----------



## Mic (18 Giugno 2017)

Gerardo mio, non sarà il più forte del pianeta ma io lo rivoglio. Gerard ha teoricamente finito con il Milan ma su instagram la sua foto profilo è in maglia rossonera, chi passa da noi non dimentica. Siamo grandi e lo saremo sempre perché è nel nostro DNA


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Gerard Deulofeu, dal ritiro della Nazionale Spagnola in Polonia per l'Europeo u21, si schiera con i tifosi del Milan contro il traditore Donnarumma. L'attaccante iberico ha espresso il suo apprezzamento su Instagram ad una vignetta inequivocabile.
> 
> Foto al secondo post.



Geri milanista vero attaccato alla maglia, da riportare a casa in tempo 0.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (18 Giugno 2017)

Pure in Iran troveresti tifosi milanisti pronti a fischiarti Giuda infame


----------



## Pit96 (18 Giugno 2017)

Dai che gli fai gol in finale


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



stima per delo. 
c'ha messo più impegno lui in 6 mesi rispetto ad altri che erano qua da anni.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Giugno 2017)

Picchiarello 99 crede che il tifoso milanista scherza. Adesso, comincia a capire l'ira dei tifosi rossoneri. It's just the beginning!


----------



## Black (18 Giugno 2017)

grande Delofeu. Io ero già convinto prima, ma ora ancora di più va riportato a casa


----------



## Crox93 (18 Giugno 2017)

Da riportarlo a casa solo per questo


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Ruffiano, come il quattrocchi e il panzone di sportitalia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ruffiano, come il quattrocchi e il panzone di sportitalia.



Ma che gli importa di fare il ruffiano? Ormai non è neanche più un nostro giocatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma che gli importa di fare il ruffiano? Ormai non è neanche più un nostro giocatore.



Però si dice che vorrebbe tornare.

Ecco, se fosse già stato riacquistato dal Barca sarebbe stata tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (19 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


>



ahahahahah stupenda! Se Donnarumma avesse un minimo di buon senso dovrebbe ridere anche lui


----------



## cris (19 Giugno 2017)

Lo riprenderei.


----------



## Coripra (19 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però si dice che vorrebbe tornare.
> 
> Ecco, se fosse già stato riacquistato dal Barca sarebbe stata tutta un'altra cosa.



Si dice anche che non sia ruffiano.
E quindi?


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2017)

Pensare se torna e Donnarumma ci ripensa


----------

